# slut / harlot / bitch



## Iwannaknow2

Hi, I would like to know what is the difference between bitch and slut. Thank you.


----------



## Oschito

Los dos términos son vulgares y despectivos. Los dos se utilizan con más frecuencia hacia mujeres, y en muchos casos (aunque no todos) cuando se lo dice a un hombre, es más bien en broma; no es un insulto tan fuerte.

_Slut_ es puramente sexual. Se refiere a una mujer que tiene más parejas sexuales que lo aceptable en la sociedad, o una mujer que parece disfrutar demasiado del acto sexual.

_Bitch_ es más bien una mujer que deja de portarse "como mujer"; una mujer fuerte, agresiva, "mala", que no toma en cuenta los sentimientos de los demás.
(También significa "perra", sin sentido vulgar, pero ya casi no se usa así.)


----------



## kAzEn

Hola amigos
en definitiva a mi parecer bitch = puta....... slut=guarra/guarrilla


----------



## mijoch

Hi.

I speak BE and agree totally with Oschito. I understand that in Spanish, a woman who is not a "puta", can be called "puta" with the meaning of "bitch". ¿machismo?

A "puta" may be a person with a normal character.

A "puta" may be a "bitch" as defined by Oschito.

It is quite definite that in English "bitch" is not synonomous with "prostitute".

M.


----------



## Masood

We need context, please.


----------



## liliput

I agree with Oschito too.

According to some usages; a slut is a woman who will sleep with you and a bitch is one who won't. 

I would translate _slut _as _puta_ and _bitch_ as _zorra_.

Both are offensive but I think _slut _is more offensive than _bitch_. Often _bitch_ is used to describe someone who is unpleasant, but sometimes bitch is used proudly by women to express their strength or aggresiveness. I can't imagine _slut _being used in a positive way and I wouldn't recommend using it.


----------



## chindas

I agree liliput

bitch = puta, zorra
slut = puta, prostituta

In spanish you can also use puta in both a 'proffesional' or derogative way, depends on the context

Calla puta ! - Shut up bitch !
En esta calle sólo hay putas.. - In this street we can only find sluts..

Cheers


----------



## mijoch

Hi.

Be careful with the word "slut". It does not necessarily mean a promiscuous women.

For a prostitute---People could use "whore, tart, pro, prossy, and probably some more. It would be quite uncommon to use "slut".

"In this street we can only find sluts" means "In this street we can only find dirty women some of whom might do it for free."

M.


----------



## Katkaista

Well, I know that they mean prostitute, but I would like to know the grade of despise that has each one. 

I would say that the less offensive could be bitch, then harlot and then slut. But someone told me than harlot is worser than slut. 

Could somebody help me?



Thanks!


----------



## FromPA

Harlot is an antiquated word for prostitute.
A slut is a woman who does what a prostitute does without getting paid for it. A very demeaning word.
A bitch is just a women who is unpleasant and difficult to get along with.


----------



## Katkaista

But Harlot is still used? Or is obsolete? 

A slut doesn't get paid? So.... how would you say it in a informal way, like in spanish "puta"? I usually use "prostituta" but I need to have it clear. 



Well, thanks anyways!!!


----------



## nilloc

'Harlot' is not used very much.  If you called somebody a harlot, it would be kind of funny because it's an archaic word.
A slut might be called a 'zorra' in Spanish.

And slut and bitch are both bad, they just mean different things.
A bitch doesn't necessarily have to be sexually promiscuous, but a slut does.  On the other hand, a bitch is always mean, while a slut might be very amiable.


----------



## MiCorazonEstaEnCadiz

I have never heard the word "harlot" used in a colloquial way. As nilloc said, it would be sort of comical to hear it used, since it is rarely heard. 

"Puta" in my opinion is the equivalent of "slut." But the translation of "son of a bitch" is "hijo de puta."


----------



## Feanor

I think "puta" it's more like "whore".


----------



## Katkaista

Ok, thanks to everyone whi answered back! I needed 'cause a guy called one of my friends harlot. I knew it was like slut or whore, but I haven't listened before. (Well, in Avenged Sevenfold's "Beast and the harlot" - referring to Babylon - )Well, thanks everybody for the faste answers.


----------



## Cracker Jack

MiCorazonEstaEnCadiz said:


> I have never heard the word "harlot" used in a colloquial way. As nilloc said, it would be sort of comical to hear it used, since it is rarely heard.
> 
> "Puta" in my opinion is the equivalent of "slut." But the translation of "son of a bitch" is "hijo de puta."


 
It's ''zorra'' rather than ''puta'' for slut.


----------



## mirx

Cracker Jack said:


> It's ''zorra'' rather than ''puta'' for slut.


 
I would actually prefer "golfa", although either one can work.

Whore is much better than slut in any context.


----------



## Katkaista

But "whore" it would be the "profession"? The girl who gets paid for having sex? Or the insult? Or you can say either, as a "job" and as an insult? 


And.... why someone would say an obsolete word like "harlot"? Well, my friend wasn't acting like a bitch or an slut.... 


Well, thanks anyways!


----------



## mirx

Katkaista said:


> But "whore" it would be the "profession"? The girl who gets paid for having sex? Or the insult? Or you can say either, as a "job" and as an insult?
> 
> 
> And.... why someone would say an obsolete word like "harlot"? Well, my friend wasn't acting like a bitch or an slut....
> 
> 
> Well, thanks anyways!


 
whore can be used as both, but more so the insult meaning.

Why someone would use that vocabulary is beyond me, perhaps he was trying to sound comical by saying something mean in an affected manner.

Cheers.


----------



## marmalade

prostitute: tener sexo es su profesión. verbo: to prostitute

whore: tener sexo es su profesión, o quiere comparar la mujer con una prostituta. verbo: to whore around (es muy coloquial)

slut: cualquier mujer que en tu opinión tiene demasiado sexo, o que opinas que tiene sexo con demasiado gente, o tiene sexo por razones que no te agradan. No dice nada sobre su profesión. No hay verbo.

bitch: no dice nada sobre el sexo, solo dice que la mujer no te gusta, es difícil o mala. Cuidado: el verbo to bitch significa quejar o regañar, no significa actuar como un bitch. She's a bitch = ella es mala. He was bitching at me = he was complaining to me (about something)

harlot: es rarisíma oír. Tal vez el hombre que le dijo a tu amiga trataba sonar dramatico, o teatrico, o literario, o es loco.


----------



## Bartocus123

Ja, ja, ja, demasiadas palabras para decir algo similar; parece complicado, no?

Aquí va mi intento:

Prostitute: prostituta (obvio)
Harlot: golfa o ramera (sí, decir "golfa" [exceptuando tal vez en México donde puede ser más común] o "ramera" produce el mismo efecto gracioso que decir "harlot", ya que son palabras poco usadas o anticuadas)
Whore: furcia (o puta)
Bitch: zorra (también está "perra" que si bien es más literal, no alude necesariamente a la prostitución o al comportamiento "licencioso" en materia sexual)
Hooker, slut y kurva: puta

Y también te dejo un pequeño listado con términos similares:

cortesana
buscona
fulana
pupila
meretriz
putana
bataclana
comehombres
putaza
petera
maraca
pijera
guarra
mujerzuela
jinetera

(Ojalá estas palabras no volvieran a ser usadas nunca más para insultar a alguien, y que sólo no riamos de lo graciosos que son estos términos inventados por quizá que patán)

Espero te ayude, Bartoquín


----------



## Komugiwara

As some said, I would translate "bitch" as "zorra", and "slut" as "guarrilla".

I've heard guys saying "bitch" to say "girls" in a rude way; that could fit with "zorra". And it also means a "bad" woman (meaning there's more than just sexual connotation)

Slut is definitely not puta (except in some contexts), and I think guarra/guarrilla is the perfect choice.


----------



## bachele

Buenas, 

Alguien me puede dar el significado de la groseria 'sora'. Lo he escuchado varias veces en México cuando chikas cuentan chismes sobre otras chikas. 
La palabra suele ser precedida de la palabra "pinche".
Gracias


----------



## aztlaniano

Welcome, bachele! 
zorra = slut, whore
Literally, a female fox.


----------



## Candle9000

_¿Sora_??? ¿No querrás decir _Zorra_?

Si quisiste decir _zorra_, podría significar_ bitch_, or _skank_. En éste contexto las chicas no son prostitutas, así que no creo que se use _whore_.
La palabra _pinche_ significa _damn, lousy, measly_, etc. Es posible que sea tan vulgar como _fucking_...

Ambas son palabras muy vulgares para que las diga una mujer.


----------



## fenixpollo

De acuerdo que la palabra ha de ser zorra, pero se escucha como si se escribiera "sora".

bachele, por favor, ten en cuenta que en este foro del diccionario, el uso correcto de mayúsculas y puntuación es obligatorio: 





bachele said:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede dar el significado de la groser*í*a 'sora'*?* Lo he escuchado varias veces en México cuando chi*c*as cuentan chismes sobre otras chi*c*as .
> La palabra suele ser precedida de la palabra "pinche".
> Gracias*.*


----------



## Houellebecq1

Hello,

     What's the difference between _zorra_ and _puta_? Here's part of the sentence I read it in: "... confiesa que mantuvo relaciones sexuales en Tokio con dos menores de 13  años, a las que además insulta calificándolas de "zorritas" y "muy  putas." My guess: zorra = slutty, puta = whore. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Her-Nann

Puta = Whore / Slunt
Zorra = Bitch


----------



## jlmyth

I agree with Her-Nann, although in Chile Zorrra is used when talking about a woman who "gets around" a lot, puta, charges


----------



## _Husby_

I'd like to add a British definition for "slut" according to the Cambridge dictionary: uk very informal disapproving a woman who is usually untidy and lazy. 

There's this dialogue in Pygmalion where Mrs Pearce says to Liza: You know you cant (sic) be a nice girl inside if youre (sic) a dirty slut outside. 

I want to think she means "untidy and lazy". I don't know the Spanish translation of the book, but "guarra" would fit perfectly.


----------



## Foraneo

_Husby_ said:


> I don't know the Spanish translation of the book, but "guarra" would fit perfectly.


Ok. But the problem would be that "guarra" is used in Spain only.


----------



## javamonkey

There's a lot of confusion above:
Current American usage is as follows:
A bitch - everyone knows this originally meant prostitute, but it's meaning has changed, now it means a bad-tempered woman who you dislike, though sometimes it's still used in the original meaning,
for instance in the song "I'm a bitch" by Discobitch, she obviously means she's a prostitute when she says "I'm a bitch".

In some popular culture circles the word "bitch" means something like "bad girl" and not either of the above. For instance a gangster might refer to his girlfriends as "my bitches". This does not mean they're prostitutes or bad-tempered women. It means something like "they're my bad girls".
Note that while this usage is increasingly popular in youth and gangster culture, it's highly offensive in mainstream culture.

A slut - this is a women who sleeps around/has sex with lots of guys, not necessarily a prostitute. It also does not mean she enjoys sex, a women who just enjoys sex but is not a slut would be a called a nympho[maniac].
A prostitute - currently the the most common ways to describe a woman specifically prostituting herself for money are "hooker", "street walker", "working girl", but all the rest of the terms are either antiquated or used in some circles. "Hooker" would be the most common currently.


----------

